# Visa - Medical questions



## hopers7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi all,

just a couple of questions regarding the medical that I hope someone will be able to help me with...

The first...I see the medical form asks about previous mental health and learning difficulties...is this looking at previous and re-occuring? Following a car accident in 2006 I suffered from reactive depression, was given medication and some treatment which was effective and have not had any problems since. It did not impact on my ability to work or care for myself etc...

My second question is regarding medication...if an application takes medication for acid reflux daily and therefore requires repeat prescriptions would this go against us?

My final question is regarding relatives health. My father in law suffered a heart attack over 18months about and since (approx 12 months ago) had a by pass operation and has fully recovered (more recently he had been told that his heart is very healthy). He was a big smoker all his life (my husband has never smoked)...is this likely to impact on our application?

Not sure if this is relevant or not but I've been offered a job which is on the LTSS List. My husband doesn't have a job offer but understand he can apply for him once I have mine (and we have no concerns really as he more than qualifies in terms of points etc)

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## nakiandy (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi,
Dont know if this will help you or not, but go to this website Immigration New Zealand and either look for the answer about medicines or email them. If you have no luck, let me know and I will see if I can find out for you


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

See this thread, regarding acid reflux, prescriptions, etc...
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ne...nd/117246-medical-prescriptions-question.html


----------

